# First timer



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

This is my first time owning goats, we bought boots and she was already prego. I am thinking she may be ready to birth soon but she is not really people friendly and I can't really tell. I have read all about it but thought it couldn't hurt to ask!! We have moved her away from the billy and into a spot a bit warmer. I don't want to spend the entire night checking on her if it is unnecessary. She is chewing, not really grinding her teeth but more like a soft chewing. And she was acting distant from the others and they were all picking on her - not letting her eat, chasing her away - which is why I decided to move her over today. I an see her belly moving, I would love to touch but she won't allow it, Any ideas of how to tell when she is ready without touching her, since that is a fight and I don't want to stress her out.


----------



## alpinebabies (Dec 15, 2013)

How dose her udder look? With our alpines they start filling up about a week or so before kidding and a day or so before it starts to look kinda pink and shiny. If you can get close to her and fill her tendons at her tail that will give you a lot better idea. If you look at her back end imagine a peace sign and on either side of the tail is a tendon that feel sorta like hard rubber bands when they loose their tendons they have about 12 hours or so till kidding.


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Her udders I can't really see too well but I will go out and try giving her treats and see if she will let me get a glimpse. I have noticed that they are hanging down farther than they were 2 weeks ago, like maybe they are filling up? And when we put her on the leash today my boyfriend looked under her tail and he said she is a lil swollen in her "area" but not too much? And I have heard about the tail area and seeing if it is more relaxed but she won't let me touch her... I just finally got her to let me feed her treats out of my hand a few weeks ago. :-(


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for your help and quick response by the way


----------



## alpinebabies (Dec 15, 2013)

Your welcome. 
The udder will also look tight like it is supper full.
You are going to want to try work with her a lot so she will be hopefully somewhat comfortable with you in case you have to help her. 
Also when she dose give birth make sure the kids nose and mouth are cleaned out well to reduce liquid going into the lungs.
We clean off face and let mom clean the rest. 
it is very important that the kids eat as soon as possible. so when our does finish kidding we put kids to teats and make sure they eat as much as possible it won't eat much but it just makes us feel better knowing that it has ate cause they need the colostrum in their stomach to keep them strong.


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome! That helps so much!! I will update as I see or know more... Or as I have more questions  I'm so excited! I just hope I'm home when it happens.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I always know mine are super close when I see a long string of mucous hanging off their vulva. When it is an amber color, you are within a few hours at the most.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't worry about not being able to touch her right now.
After she is done cleaning off her kids get a little birth fluid on your hands & let her lick them. She will accept you.
She is beautiful!


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Really nancy?! That's so neat!! And I haven't seen any ewwy gooey stuff yet! I'm still watching!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With first fresheners, they don't seem to have those large very full udders that you see in successive freshening's but even with a full winter coat, you would definately see a difference in how her udder and teats look. Some young ladies will grow to the size of a grapefruit and some the size of a small cantalope, you will notice though that regardless of the size, the teats and the area around them will be free of hair, showing skin as they prepare to feed kids.

I agree with Nancy D too... don't stress her too much by attempting to be touchy feely with her now, wait until she is ready to deliver, once you have touched those new borns, allow mama to clean your hands, talk to her the entire time and as she is cleaning her kids, pet her and talk to her, she'll learn to trust you. Also... once she has bonded with her kids and they have nursed, pick them up and cuddle them with her in the stall, she'll realize that you are "ok" and the more you cuddle the kids, the friendlier they are


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice by all.

Happy Kidding


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

She still seems pretty calm, not restless at all and I am out of college for the week so I have been spending time just sitting next to the pin talking to her and listening to the weird sounds of her belly  I think I may still have a little time.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is so pretty. Can't wait to see what her babies look like!!


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Do y'all think she is pygmy? Lady I got her and 2 Billy's from - one in my profile photo - said she was and then we have squeekers shown In picture attached and she was from someone else but is pygmy... Just thought I would ask an get opinions while I was on here bugging people with silly questions anyway


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

She looks Nigerian to me.. I am no expert.. But she is beautiful either way


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The first doe you pictured looks to be more Nigerian Dwarf than pygmy, her color is not one that is found with pure bred Pygmies.
Squeekers has a classic belted agouti pattern that is seen with Pygmies BUT I also had a doe here who was a purebred, triple registered Nigerian Dwarf with the same 
agouti( roaned) pattern with white.
I can't really tell with your avatar pic of the buck, it's too small for me to see 

When ANY goat is bought without registration or pedigree, assume that it is a mixed breed and yours look to be Pygerians  I personally have 3 here myself, Teddy, Angel and Heidi though Teddy and Angel show the common color characteristics of ND, Heidi looks like a Light Carmel pygmy.


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome, thank you all so much, y'all have been so helpful..I'm going to go onto the registration page and post my goats now


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh thought of another question... My boyfriend had goats when he was younger and says he doesn't remember ever giving them any type of shots or having to help then with birthing at all. I'm assuming he was young and his parents did these things without his knowledge. But I want to be sure I'm giving them what they need, I have read they should have baking soda available? And a salt block, obviously water, sweet feed, and hay.. What shots do they need and when. I'm especially curious about the mama and babies we will have soon. But also good to know for the others.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Loose minerals for *goats*. A salt block isn't going to cut it.
We give CDT once a year. If they haven't had them it is given once then 21 days later.
Yearly after that.


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally got a little bit of a photo... I had my daughter give her treats from the opposite side of the pin. Lol


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Had quite the scare last night. I went out to check on boots and she wasn't moving, but I could see her breathing. I freaked out and had my boyfriend come out and he got into her pin ad was talking to her and she still didn't move, when he started petting her an rubbing her belly she jumped up... This was really weird to me because normally when you walk out of the door of the house she is up, right away. Is this a sign for something more significant or is she just a tired pregnant mamma??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you woke her from a sound sleep.


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha! Okay, that's what I was hoping but I about started crying... Think what's wrong with her and maybe I did something wrong!  thanks for answering. I enjoy everyone's input so much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No problem! We aren't used to finding animals sound asleep so it can be alarming.


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes, yes it was! I hope I don't get obnoxious with my possibly stupid questions but I'd just rather ask then never know!  I'm sure I will ask more soon! Lol


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Her udder finally dropped! A month after we moved her... It's been nice with her in a smaller area so she can get used to us though. (Sorry for the poo!)


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

They are here!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omygoodness! They are like little dalmation goats  How cute! Boys or girls?


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Very cute !!


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks! I'm not sure yet, she is still cleaning them up and I'm not sure if they have found milk yet. I have just been watching letting her do her own thing. One seems to have found it but I'm not sure if anything is coming out and the other doesn't seem interested. ??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like we have two girls!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You need to check and be sure the teats are not plugged....is it possible to get help to hold her while you help the baby find the teat?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

cwalburn said:


> Looks like we have two girls!!


Woot!! Couldn't ask for more than that!


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

I have seen them both on the same one at different times and have seen milk come from that one not sure about the other side. They seem to be doing good so far!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

OMG....they are adorable. I love their spots. Congrats :stars:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

They are sooooo cute I love them!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love your little dalmations!! Lol. Super cute babies


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! I had no idea what they would sound like or what their size would be! When I first laid eyes on them I started squealing like a little girl!  they are so tiny and when they yell it sounds like a real baby cry. So cool. So cute!!


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Well mama used to like the cats and dogs - all small - but now she doesn't let them around anymore... :-( she beats em up and the dogs want to play with the kids so bad! They sit at the gate and cry haha


----------

